# Need a little reassurance...



## WorryWart87 (Feb 4, 2013)

25 year old female...was diagnosed with ibs several years ago. All my symptoms seem to match up perfectly to it but sometimes my anxiety gets the best of e and I ave to reassure myself. My stomach is tender and sometimes when I lay flat a spot on my stomach pulsates ad feels hard. Once I rub it...it moves and travels through to it's exit (gas). I don't understand why it does this? My stools vary frus mucousy to solid to loose. Never black or tarry. (thank god) I would prolly faint. Certain foods trigger disaster for my stomach...especially donuts. I know I sound like a looney but I'm pretty sure I've bored my husband to death with my rants about this. I'd just like to know that I'm not the only ibser like this...my stomach always feels bloated like or swollen on the inside. I just wish my body was normal 

-worry wart-


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No of course you are not alone. Why do you get gas??? Well.. everybody gets gas. Sometimes spasms can trap gas and maybe by you pressing on it you are releasing the spasms??? I don't know.. but it sounds pretty normal to me. Pepprmint is a natural anti-spasmodic... so you could try using peppermint capsules, peppermint tea or even very strong peppermints like Altoids to help with any spasms.



> Certain foods trigger disaster for my stomach...especially donuts.


Yes that happens to many IBS'ers too. Some IBS'ers though cannot point to any trigger foods. So in a way knowing certain foods aggravate things for you is a blessing because you can avoid them.

What are you doing to treat/manage your symptoms currently?


----------



## lash (Feb 24, 2013)

*worrywart* you are certainly not alone in feeling like there is something more sinister at play when it comes to your IBS symptoms, we have all been there. But the reality is that if you have sought professional help, and hopefully from a number of different specialists, chances are IBS is what it is.

Being told you have IBS can be such a frustrating diagnosis as there is no one set way of dealing the condition and no one magic cure. Its hard but relief from IBS can only really occur when one makes a concerted effort to truly change their life and habits. Diet, exercise, stress management and establishing a great support network (of doctors, specialist, friends and of course family) are all very important factors.

Education on IBS can also make you feel empowered and when you start to see your IBS getting better all the hard work becomes worth it.

Personally I have had great success on the low FODMAP diet, and if you haven't tried it I urge you to do so! Its hard and you have to stick to it absolutely 100% for it to work but the benefits outweigh the negatives.

http://shepherdworks.com.au/disease-information/low-fodmap-diet

That website should help you get started if you are interested in making a change.


----------



## olaureno (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi I have similar symptoms and was diagnosed with SIBO. Apparently the majority of people diagnosed with IBS have SIBO and unlike IBS there is some sort of treatment protocol. Check out Dr. Siebecker's website for more info: http://www.siboinfo.com/


----------

